# The Insurance Question.



## Mojambo (May 23, 2014)

Hey all,

Just about to get started driving for UberX here. I've done my share of research about the income potential, tax implications, and insurance implications for this kind of work. I have absolutely zero delusions about driving for UberX...I want to make sure that I have my ass covered from every angle in the unfortunate event that somebody tries to sue me or deny me insurance coverage.

What type of coverage do you UberX drivers have? Personal? Commercial? Rideshare-specific? What carriers do you use?

I'm doing some shopping around and trying to find the best option available that will give me total peace of mind.

Many thanks.


----------



## Uberpimp (Jun 9, 2014)

bump


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Is there such a thing as ride-share insurance?


----------



## Mojambo (May 23, 2014)

Apparently there are some companies now offering insurance specifically for rideshare, such as ABI and EIB. I'm still looking into what their coverage entails


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Mojambo said:


> Apparently there are some companies now offering insurance specifically for rideshare, such as ABI and EIB. I'm still looking into what their coverage entails


Please let us know what you find out on this. I was not aware that any Insurance company offered TNC or Rideshare coverage. I know that Lyft is working with MetLife to come up with something to offer drivers, but that is not expected until the 4th quarter of this year.


----------

